# Mitchell's Hopping Mice breeding TOO much - how to tell their genders?



## shellectra (May 1, 2010)

Hey guys! I started out with 6 adult hopping mice a few months ago, I was told I had 2 males and 4 females. I was also told that they sometimes breed and that some people have more luck than others and that a good diet makes a difference. Well 4 days later I had one litter, another a few days later and a third a week after that! So I thought well those females must have been preggers before I took them. So now I have 6 or 7? juvies who are very cute and I thought hm maybe that's that. I was happy to keep those (big long 6ft tank). BUT now there's 2 new pinky litters combined in the nest (about 9!!) so I can't keep going on like this, I need to get rid of males ASAP! 

Only problem is they don't have obvious male 'bits' like rats do.. so I don't know which are the males  Does anyone know how to tell the difference???

Shelle


----------



## Jen (May 1, 2010)

Without knowing anything about them, if there is no obvious difference you could try removing the once who have obviously given birth, keep these and you will just have females. You could also try the Australian Marsupial forum.


----------



## naledge (May 1, 2010)

If you have too many and want to sell a couple, send me a PM.


----------



## shellectra (May 1, 2010)

Hey naledge I am in Melbourne so a bit far from you! I would love to sell some though! Sorry I forgot to put my location up when I signed up


----------



## bluereptile (May 1, 2010)

if you lived near sydney i would have bought some aswell


----------



## shellectra (May 1, 2010)

Oh man!!!!! *hits head for being in Melb*


----------



## shellectra (May 1, 2010)

The little gremlins - 






One of the juvies -


----------



## kupper (May 1, 2010)

shellectra send me a Pm with your details , i live in melb and may very well take a few off your hands


----------



## Slats (May 1, 2010)

shellectra said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the difference???


 
The females are the ones who keep their mouths open all day


----------



## Aussie_Angel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, I have no idea how this thing works, but if you would like me to take a couple off you hands please email me.. [email protected]. I am in Melbourne


----------



## ZooYouthBen (Jul 9, 2010)

How sure are you they are Mitchells? they dont look like any pure mitchells I have ever seen.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 10, 2010)

ZooYouthBen said:


> How sure are you they are Mitchells? they dont look like any pure mitchells I have ever seen.


 
What do you think they are? I am no marsupial expert but they would either be Mitchells or Spinifex hopping mice.... the latter i thought were not commonly kept in captivity?

If you want to give some away ill have some lol


----------



## ZooYouthBen (Jul 11, 2010)

Spinifex are the most common kept (i had close to 200 in SA), but I dont believe they can be kept in Vic, so many people keep Spinifex under the name of Mitchells.


----------



## hoppymice (Jul 31, 2010)

*same issue, also in melb!*

I have taken in some Mitchell's Hopping mice that are now breeding happily and therefore also need to take action - split males/females and find a good home for one sex.
I think the males are the smaller, but also if you compare two, males have a greater anus to urethra distance. Haven't tried this yet, but is lovely job for today!
Let me know if anyone is interested in Hopping Mice free to good (wildlife licenced - a simple matter) home.

Also, mine look the same and are said to be Mitchell's (I got them from DSE, so they identified them) - i think the flash on the camera makes their coat look particularly speckled compared with natural light.


----------



## hoppymice (Jul 31, 2010)

PS my phone numbers if you're interested in taking some in - 0422 549 287 or 03 9560 2234, I'm in Melb.


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 31, 2010)

hoppymice said:


> PS my phone numbers if you're interested in taking some in - 0422 549 287 or 03 9560 2234, I'm in Melb.


 where abouts in melb ? id be interested in taking some .


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 31, 2010)

To add to the ZOO? lol


----------



## No-two (Jul 31, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> where abouts in melb ? id be interested in taking some .



Drop some off to me on the way past.


----------

